# Flail Mower for Kubota BX25?



## IHFarm1960 (Apr 14, 2013)

I own a Kubota BX25 and would like to purchase a flail mower for it. I have about 10 acres of pasture that I'd like to maintain. Is anyone aware of a flail that will work on the BX25? Thanks!


----------

